# Gaming Notebook als Rechnerersatz 1500€-2000€



## ez3kyle (21. Februar 2017)

*Gaming Notebook als Rechnerersatz 1500€-2000€*

Hallo Gemeinde,

aufgrund meiner geänderten privaten Situation würde ich mich gerne auf lange Sicht von meinem Desktop Rechner lossagen und eine halbwegs mobilere Lösung anpeilen.

Optimalerweise kostet das Gerät um die 1500€, je nachdem ob es Preis-/Leistungsmäßig Sinn macht würde ich bis zu maximal 2000€ zähneknierschend in die Hand nehmen... das gute Stück sollte dann aber auch einige Jahre heben.

Mein aktuelles System:
I5 2500k
Gigabyte R9 390 
16gb RAM
128gb SSD

Natürlich sollte das Notebook auch nochmal Performancetechnisch was bringen. Das bringt mich auch so zur ersten KO-Frage:
Generell habe ich keine Eile... schön wäre es spätestens nächstes Jahr ein Notebook zu haben. Macht es mit dem Blick auf mein altes System und auf mein Budget Sinn, jetzt ein Notebook zu kaufen? Oder ist absehbar das in den nächsten 6-12 Monaten deutlich bessere Hardware raus kommt?

Falls wir an der KO-Frage nicht gescheitert sind, hier noch paar Kriterien was ich mir so vor gestellt habe:
- Gaming Notebook
- 17"
- SSD mit mindestens 128gb, gerne mehr

Ansonsten keine Präferenzen... Akkulaufzeit sollte so um die 1-2 Stunden sein, aber das dürfte wohl jedes vernünftige Notebook bieten 

Danke vorab!


----------



## Firehunter_93 (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming Notebook als Rechnerersatz 1500€-2000€*

Warum willst du denn jetzt schon ein Notebook haben, wenn du es spätestens erst in 1 Jahr brauchst? Was es in 1 Jahr neues gibt, weiß ich leider selber nicht, vermutlich die ersten Notebooks mit Volta GPUs, aber das kann sich auch noch bis Herbst 2018 ziehen. Ich würde erstmal abwarten, was AMD mit Vega bringt und dann mal gucken, was sich in der mobilen Branche tut.
Davon abgesehen, was heißt bei dir Änderung der privaten Situation, pendelst du jetzt immer zwischen 2 Haushalten oder bist du künftig viel in Hotels? Falls ersteres zutrifft, kannst du auch über nen zweiten Stand PC nachdenken. 
Bis 1500 würdest du aktuell maximal ne GTX 1060 bekommen, aber ca. 1800 bekommst du die ersten vernünftigen Modelle mit ner GTX 1070, allerdings meistens noch ohne SSD.


----------



## ez3kyle (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming Notebook als Rechnerersatz 1500€-2000€*

Vielleicht habe ich mich nicht richtig ausgedrückt: Natürlich hätte ich schon gerne jetzt ein Notebook, wenn aber absehbar ist, dass sich auf dem Hardwaremarkt in der Richtung was tut, kann ich auch noch warten.

Ein zweiter Stand-PC kommt nicht in Frage, es soll definitiv ein Laptop werden.

Macht denn der Mehrpreis fpr eine GTX 1070 Sinn?

Und wie hoch ist der Performance Unterschied von nem i7-6700HQ/i7-7700HQ mit einer GTX1060/GTX1070 zu meinem aktuellen System?


----------



## freezy94 (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming Notebook als Rechnerersatz 1500€-2000€*



ez3kyle schrieb:


> Und wie hoch ist der Performance Unterschied von nem i7-6700HQ/i7-7700HQ mit einer GTX1060/GTX1070 zu meinem aktuellen System?



Das kommt darauf an, was du damit machen möchtest. Welche Programme bzw. welche Spiele "verglichen" werden sollen.
Generell stellt sich noch die Frage, welche derzeitigen Spiele du damit abdecken möchtest.

Aus persönlicher Erfahrung reicht mir für mein Gaming-Notebook eine GTX 965M "Refresh" mit 4 GB VRAM für 1080p Gaming. Ich habe jedoch einen Desktop-PC mit einer GTX 1080 und daher kann ich mobil Einbußen in Performance akzeptieren. Vielleicht solltest du dir auch einmal Benchmarks zu den  mobilen Grafikkarten anschauen. Deine R9 390 ist als Vergleich sicherlich mit aufgeführt und schaust dann, ob die Performance für dich ausreicht.


----------



## ez3kyle (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming Notebook als Rechnerersatz 1500€-2000€*

Naja, so wie ich das sehe ist die GTX1060 ein Tick besser, die GTX1070 dagegen schon ein gutes Stück... trotzdem bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob sich dann der Aufpreis lohnt 

Derzeitige Spiele Division, For Honor, BF1... soll aber, wie gesagt, natürlich für die nächsten Jahr und kommenden Titel gewappnet sein... das ich früher oder später natürlich Einbußen hinnehmen muss ist mir wohl klar.

Nachdem ich so ein wenig rumgeschaut habe, ist mein Eindruck das ich für 1500€ bei nem i7 6700HQ mit GTX1060 lande und für 2000€ dann bei nem i7 7700HQ mit GTX1070 bin (ganz grob, +-).
Ich würde jetzt mal vermuten, dass ich mit der ersten Konstellation nur ein leichtes Upgrade zu meinem jetzigen System habe, wohingegen zweitere eher spürbare Performance bringt... korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege.


----------



## amdahl (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming Notebook als Rechnerersatz 1500€-2000€*

Ich zitiere einfach mal von zwei Threads weiter


iTzZent schrieb:


> Hier ein MSI GT72VR Barebone mit anständiger Ausstattung und perfekter CPU mit freiem Multiplikator: MSI MS-1785 (GT72VR) 17.3" FHD IPS G-Sync - nVidia GTX 1070 Pascal - i7 6820HK
> 
> Das wäre schon eine recht optimnale Preis/Leistung.
> 
> auf Anfrage gibt es das Gerät auch mit deutschem Keyboard, zumindest  bietet er auch Geräte bei Ebay mit deutschen Keyboards an.


----------



## freezy94 (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming Notebook als Rechnerersatz 1500€-2000€*



ez3kyle schrieb:


> Naja, so wie ich das sehe ist die GTX1060 ein Tick besser, die GTX1070 dagegen schon ein gutes Stück... trotzdem bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob sich dann der Aufpreis lohnt
> 
> Derzeitige Spiele Division, For Honor, BF1... soll aber, wie gesagt, natürlich für die nächsten Jahr und kommenden Titel gewappnet sein... das ich früher oder später natürlich Einbußen hinnehmen muss ist mir wohl klar.
> 
> ...



Ich würde dir die Entscheidung gerne abnehmen können aber ob sich etwas "lohnt" kannst du nur für dich beantworten.
Persönlich würde ich zur GTX 1070 greifen, wenn es ein kompletter Ersatz wird.


----------



## steffen2891 (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming Notebook als Rechnerersatz 1500€-2000€*

Das Leistungsplus der 1070 lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach. Das Leistungsplus von 6700 auf 7700 fällt wohl geringer aus, lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach aber auch, da du nicht aufrüsten kannst bzw. nur sehr schwer. Bei 2000 Euro Anschaffungspreis könnte man sich überlegen einen 2. PC zu kaufen, fall es dir um das Pendeln o. Ä. geht. 

Bis es eine neue Hardware Generation gibt, dauert es wohl noch ein paar Monate. Der Kaby Lake Launch war ja erst Anfang des Jahres. 

Notebooks sind "Weg-Werf-Geräte" und nach 3 Jahren prinzipiell wertlos.


----------



## misttian (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming Notebook als Rechnerersatz 1500€-2000€*



steffen2891 schrieb:


> ....
> Notebooks sind "Weg-Werf-Geräte" und nach 3 Jahren prinzipiell wertlos.


wenn man sich heute einen Klapprechner für ~2k beschafft wird man nach 3 Jahren schon noch  100-200€ privat bekommen können. Für meinen XMG P702 (neu auch kanpp über 2k) habe ich nach 4 Jahren und defekter Graka auch noch 90€ bekommen....  Aber gilt das nicht für jeden anderen Rechner auch?
Ich für meinen Teil würde Dir Schenker empfehlen. Ich bin mit einem P707 mit i7 und GTX1060 sehr zufrieden. Ich spiele z.B. XCom / Civ5 und dafür ist er mehr als ausreichend. Darüber hinaus ist das Display auch unterwegs zu gebrauchen und das Gehäuse empfinde ich als sehr stabil und ein Hingucker ist er obendrein. Deren Service ist auch prima, falls in der Garantie was sein sollte.


----------



## ez3kyle (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming Notebook als Rechnerersatz 1500€-2000€*

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten!
Mal schauen was es schlussendlich wird...


----------



## -Neo- (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming Notebook als Rechnerersatz 1500€-2000€*

Hallo

Bin gerade durch Zufall auf Deinen Thread gestoßen, da ich aus einer sehr ähnlichen Lage heraus (private Veränderungen, kein Platz für 2. PC bei der Freundin wo ich derzeit hauptsächlich bin, kein freies Zimmer mehr bei mir wenn Sie mit den Kids zu mir zieht etc) den gleichen Weg gegangen bin. Habe lange mit mir gehadert meinen Xeon 1230V3 samt R9 390 gegen ein DTR Notebook zu tauschen. 
Inzwischen hab ich den Schritt allerdings hinter mir und bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden mit der Leistung. Bei mir wurde es am Ende dieser hier ( ONE GAMING K73-7N SE2 WIN10 ( Clevo P775 ) by: ONE GAMING - ONE ) mit ein paar kleinen Änderungen (mehr Ram, andere HDD etc) . Dank der wechselbaren Desktop CPU und Z170 Chipsatz kann ich da auch noch ein klein wenig dran basteln wenn die Leistung des i5 mal nicht mehr reicht. Bisher laufen Division, GR Wildlands Beta, WoWs und diverse andere Games sehr gut darauf. Das Display hat 75Hz und FHD womit auch die GTX 1070 noch eine ganze Zeit Problemlos mit allem klar kommt. Kann ich Dir nur ans Herz legen diese Mischung Dir evtl auch zu überlegen.

Falls nun die Einsprüche wegen One.de kommen...
Ich hatte Anfangs auch etwas sorgen da der Laden im Netz total Zerrissen wird. Ich muss aber sagen ich war positiv überrascht. Samstag Abend um 23 Uhr bestellt, Freitag war er da. Da ich immer das Glück habe... er kam leider mit einem kleinen aber feinen Fehler.. das Q ging nicht. War aber auch kein Problem, Support am Montag angerufen, Gerät wurde abgeholt und am Donnerstag hatte ich ihn repariert schon wieder. 

Die GTX 1070 läuft in dem Teil in anspruchsvollen Spielen verhältnismäßig kühl mit um die 70 Grad trotz recht hoher Einstellungen in den Shootern (spiele absichtlich nicht MaxOut obwohl es sowohl Spiel als auch GeForce Experience empfehlen), die CPU geht in den Temps schon mal in den Bereich 60-70 Grad was ich vom Desktop so nun nicht gewohnt bin, was man aber durch etwas undervolting in den griff bekommen könnte. So schlimm ists aber dann doch noch nicht. Und sollte die GPU mal draufgehen hat er Thunderbolt um eine externe GPU anschließen zu können. Sehe ich zwar nur als Notlösung aber durch wechselbare CPU und die TB Lösung stehen einem trotz Notebook einige wege für die Zukunft offen was mir wichtig war.

Vielleicht hilft Dir das ja ein wenig


----------



## -H1N1- (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming Notebook als Rechnerersatz 1500€-2000€*

Ich suche auch gerade ein Notebook und würde gerne wissen, wie Du die Lautstärke einschätzen würdest oder kannst Du mir vielleicht einen Test von diesem bzw. einem vergleichbaren Modell zeigen?


----------



## -Neo- (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming Notebook als Rechnerersatz 1500€-2000€*

Test auf deutsch oder Englisch sind dafür im Netz leider (noch) nicht zu finden. Habe mir da selbst einen Wolf gesucht und es schlussendlich darauf ankommen lassen. Hier wäre aber einer mit i7 6700K und GTX 1080 Mobile 
Review - Clevo P775DM3-G - GTX 1080 + Core i7 6700K - next lab501

Mit ein wenig Google Übersetzer und köpfchen kommt die Konfig (allerdings mit 6700K und GTX1080 Mobile) eigentlich relativ gut weg.

Hier mal meine bisherigen Erfahrungen..

Was ich an Grafiklastigem bisher gezockt habe war Devision und die Open Beta von Wildlands. Dabei ist der Lüfter auf jeden Fall hörbar aber noch im vertretbaren Rahmen. Meine bessere Hälfte hat sich bisher zumindest noch nicht beschwert wenn sie neben mir saß und ihren Kaffee getrunken hat. Mit einem leisen Kühlpad ist da sicher noch das eine oder andere zu machen, da die frischluft ausschließlich von unten gezogen wird und hinten raus kommt.
Aufgrund der Leistung ist es aber auch kein großes Wunder da die Abwärme irgendwie aus dem Gehäuse muss. Man muss bedenken, dass hier Desktop Hardware drin steckt die eigentlich einige Liter mehr zur Entfaltung ihrer Verlustleistung zur Verfügung hat. Mit etwas Feintuning an der Lüfterkurve (Entsprechende Tool sind beim Lapi enthalten) und etwas undervolting bei der CPU sollte man das aber alles gut in den Griff bekommen.

Das einzige wovon ich abraten würde, ist einen K Prozessor zusammen mit einer GTX 1070 oder 1080 in dieses Clevo Gehäuse zu stecken. Das mehr an Wärme würde die Kühlung wahrscheinlich an ihre Grenzen bringen. 
Im Nachgang hätte ich allerdings doch den i7 6700 genommen um mir das spätere gefummel beim CPU Umbau zu sparen


----------



## Firehunter_93 (2. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming Notebook als Rechnerersatz 1500€-2000€*

Ich hätte an deiner ein U707 genommen, da hättest du dann noch ein 120Hz Panel bekommen.


----------



## -Neo- (6. März 2017)

*AW: Gaming Notebook als Rechnerersatz 1500€-2000€*

War in dem Fall nicht möglich da es gerade ein Angebot war/ist. Mir reichen die 75 Hz vollkommen aus. Das Display ist so mit der 1070 eigentlich bei fast allen Spielen die ich bisher angespielt habe am Anschlag, 75Hz sind mir flüssig genug und groß zum Online Zocken komm ich sowieso nicht mehr wo mehr Bilder vielleicht wichtig gewesen wären. Bin damit eigentlich ganz zufrieden


----------

